# Employment verification without experience points



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi experts,

I am not sure whether this question has been asked before in this great forum. So, let me put it in my way and wait for experienced people's comments.

I have total 7.5 years of experience and ACS deducted 6 years. Now I am not claiming any experience points, so I have filed PR (189) with 60 points including spouse points (5 pts). This is 6th company I am working with out of 7.5 years. 

I had marked 6 years as irrelevant and 1.5 years as relevant in EOI. Now my question to experienced fellows is whether I may face employment verification? I had provided SD from all 6 companies (including present) for ACS and submitting the same for Visa. 

Waiting for experts and experienced people's valuable inputs.

thx
Prash


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Waiting for input guys.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

In case you are not claiming any points for work experience, there is highly unlikely that you will undergo employment verification.
I claimed 2 years ( ACS deducted 4 years of work experience) and I did not undergo any employment verification.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> In case you are not claiming any points for work experience, there is highly unlikely that you will undergo employment verification.
> I claimed 2 years ( ACS deducted 4 years of work experience) and I did not undergo any employment verification.


Thanks gd2015 for sharing your experience. I believe in your signature you have typo error in grant date, which should be 2016.

Waiting to see inputs from other experienced fellows.


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

pras07 said:


> Thanks gd2015 for sharing your experience. I believe in your signature you have typo error in grant date, which should be 2016.
> 
> Waiting to see inputs from other experienced fellows.


Hi Pras07,

Finally dis you submit work experience related documents? And is your visa granted?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

ASAMITSS said:


> Hi Pras07,
> 
> Finally dis you submit work experience related documents? And is your visa granted?


No grant yet yaar. I have submitted all the documents for all employer.


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

pras07 said:


> No grant yet yaar. I have submitted all the documents for all employer.


May be they are taking time, hope you will get visa grant in July. 

Hey were the experience document asked or you have only uploaded, is your employment verified any idea if employment is verified as not claiming points?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

ASAMITSS said:


> May be they are taking time, hope you will get visa grant in July.
> 
> Hey were the experience document asked or you have only uploaded, is your employment verified any idea if employment is verified as not claiming points?


Hoping in July as grants are damn slow this month. Till now no verification as per my knowledge. People say they don't verify employment if you don't claim points but you never know. I only had uploaded everything upfront. CO asked only PCC , medicals and form 80.


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

That is right, but this make sense that if one is not claiming points what is need to submit any document related to work experience, if required in later stage CO can ask for the document.Is it just for satisfaction purpose that people submit the documents even if they are not claiming the points for .Anyways keep posted on the outcome.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

You only need to list skilled experiece. Since no points from your skilled experiece they will not verify.


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

daussie said:


> You only need to list skilled experiece. Since no points from your skilled experiece they will not verify.


Thanks daussie for the confirmation


----------

